
adds with javascript hide malware payload in image - MichaelMoser123
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/news/security/new-stegano-exploit-kit-hides-malvertising-code
======
MichaelMoser123
Enabling ads is dangerous - add can deliver its own javascript, here the
script extracts its parts from the image by means of steganography.

